
Ask HN: Resource for estimating UI design costs - macu
I was wondering if there is a site that estimates the &quot;intrinsic weight&quot; or minimal memory footprint of UI components like UIViewController (iOS) and LinearLayout (Android) in different contexts. Wouldn&#x27;t that be an interesting tool for UI designer&#x2F;developers like myself. I am just considering putting a UIViewController on table cells, not sure if it&#x27;s even possible yet. It would be neat to select generalizing criteria like OS version and device family, and choose one or more components (consider for e.g. UICollectionView within UITableViewCell x10), and then see lower&#x2F;upper limits on the estimated resource costs (rendering time, required memory) of basic design recipes.
======
Zigurd
In Android, try the Hierarchy Viewer. The "cost" of each view is small but it
is easy to pile up the nested views in a complex hierarchy that will slow
down.

Conversely, you won't cure a slow Ui by selecting faster View classes. You'll
do it by simplifying.

